# Soft Touch Color



## zellers88 (Sep 25, 2012)

Anybody know a spraypaint that would match the soft touch black? I stripped the soft touch off of the dummy plate above my double-din radio because it was worn down in the middle from the PO. I tryed using scratch remover on it but the scratches from removing the paint were still visible so I tried painting it flat black but it looked gray compared to the soft touch.


----------



## zellers88 (Sep 25, 2012)

Bump


----------



## danielstdi (Apr 17, 2010)

Plasti dip?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zellers88 (Sep 25, 2012)

I was thinking that was more of a glossy finish but I've never actually used it before. Might be worth a shot.


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Another option that can be easily removed and no prep work - try Di-NOC film. Matte Black will be very close if not right on to what you are looking for! Many other colors to choose from. :thumbup:




Andy


----------



## Thurbs (Aug 4, 2006)

I used plasti-dip on my soft touch interior around the plate where the DSG shifter goes. I think it looks and feels near stock. I sanded all the soft touch off before doing it. I only did it this summer and I haven't see the effects from the heat. I live in a desert community where temps are 100+ most of the summer.


----------



## 71camaro (Apr 20, 2009)

How'd you get it to lay down smooth? I tried it and got too much texture.


----------



## Thurbs (Aug 4, 2006)

I did like 5 light coats with about p
30 minutes in between there is texture but not so much that others notice 

Sent via mobile space vehicle.


----------



## JCWolf1.8T (Mar 12, 2004)

I use satin black spray paint.


----------



## anikaa (Jan 5, 2013)

hiiiiiiiiiii
always used soft colour in our home
in interior time we maintain this problem.
...................


classified website


----------

